# canadian centipede. how large will it grow



## Spyder 1.0 (May 28, 2007)

how large will a typical Canadian centipede grow If given years to grow, and alot of food?

thanks.


----------



## edesign (May 28, 2007)

considering Canadians are inferior to Americans I can imagine the same goes for the invertebrates. Take whatever the American version of the species will grow to and divide it in half...maybe even cut it down to 1/3 

j/k 

What kind of centipede are you talking about??? Is it WC? What does it look like? I don't know what species you have up there. your profile does not even indicate which province you live in...you need to tell us where you live. Not the address, just a good locale indicator.

I'm guessing it's a small red centipede?


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 28, 2007)

im in ontario. I just collected 3 1 1/2 inch red centipedes with brown ish heads. I can get pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## Drachenjager (May 28, 2007)

spyderowner69 said:


> im in ontario. I just collected 3 1 1/2 inch red centipedes with brown ish heads. I can get pictures up tomorrow.


i am thinking you are collecting some form of stone centipede and here in Texas they get to maybe 2.5" which means other places in the US probably 2" and in canada wiht the exchange rate about 1.5" 

seriously tho if they are what i think they are, they are almost full grown


----------



## cacoseraph (May 28, 2007)

it is mostly likely a stoner as e and dragon said. the other possibility is a soil centipede. very easy to tell apart. stoner has 15 leg pairs. soil start with 6 when they are tiny and get more every molt and can have up to 170+ legpairs (depending on species)!  stoners look somewhat similar to the giant hobby species at first glance and soil centipedes really don't.

as far as size. when we are talking about hobby "giant" species we typically use bodylength. this is measuring in a line down the centipede's back and does NOT count antenna or legs.

the largest size of stone centipede i have ever heard of seen is 2.5-3" bodylength. i caught two of these in a field by my house and promptly (and accidentily!) killed one and then later accidentily killed the other. i did get a baby from the other... it lived for over a year before i accidentily killed it... and was like 1cm/.4" at the time of death

stoners take like 3-5 years to mature. crazy considering how prevalent they are

edit:

oh yeah, and Canada does have giant scolopendromorpha centipedes... they extend up the W coast and into alaska. doesn't apply here, but they *do* have them


----------



## hibludij (May 29, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> i
> 
> the largest size of stone centipede i have ever heard of seen is 2.5-3" bodylength. i caught two of these in a field by my house and promptly (and accidentily!) killed one and then later accidentily killed the other. i did get a baby from the other... it lived for over a year before i accidentily killed it... and was like 1cm/.4" at the time of death


what are u doing with ur pets?


----------



## cacoseraph (May 29, 2007)

hibludij said:


> what are u doing with ur pets?


no body told me how to keep these and i didn't get all their care requirements down right away. once i reduced ventilation down to almost zero they live fine


----------



## Stylopidae (May 29, 2007)

Any chance at scolocryptops?


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 31, 2007)

and two babies living communally


----------



## cacoseraph (May 31, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> Any chance at scolocryptops?


not really. not in right part of canada


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 5, 2007)

anybody?
...


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 5, 2007)

spyderowner69 said:


> anybody?
> ...


definatly a stone centipede like this

 Lithobiomorpha not sure farther than that but id guess Lithobius forficatus, they are in eastern USA at least to east Texas and not sure how far north or west of that


----------



## Pogi5 (Jun 10, 2007)

are these hard to care for? anyone with experience keeping them?
i found one underneath a log today while i was out for a run on a local trail.
i was tempted to take it home but wouldn't really have a clue how to care for it so i just let it be.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 10, 2007)

edesign said:


> considering Canadians are inferior to Americans...


Just a point of order, Canadians ARE Americans, Just as people from Brazil, Chile, Mexico ECT are Americans. You could distinguish them by North , Central or South America but still they are Americans. Also another common error is calling persons from the Island known as England, Eroupeans is technicaly incorrect since Europe is a Continent and Englans is an island off the coast of the European continent. 

I think it is funny how everyone refers to citizens of The United States of America as Americans. Its like we inhabit the entire continents of North and South America lol 

See now that should at least offer some sence of brother hood on a continential level


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 10, 2007)

Pogi5 said:


> are these hard to care for? anyone with experience keeping them?
> i found one underneath a log today while i was out for a run on a local trail.
> i was tempted to take it home but wouldn't really have a clue how to care for it so i just let it be.


keep them humid. they are generally found under rocks or roting wood, and its moist not wet. 
should be pretty easy to keep. they dont intrest me much as for keeping


----------

